# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa modificó requisitos fitosanitarios a estacas y fruta fresca de uva procedente de Chile

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Ante aparición en ese país de la plaga de la Polilla del Racimo de la Vid*  *Lima, may. 19 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) modificó hoy los requisitos fitosanitarios de cumplimiento obligatorio en la importación de estacas enraizadas y sin enraizar de uva (Vitis spp.), así como fruta fresca de uva (Vitis vinifera), ambas procedentes de Chile.  
Esto debido a que el 24 de abril del 2008 el Servicio Agrícola Ganadero (SAG) de Chile declaró el control obligatorio de la Polilla del Racimo de la Vid (Lobesia botrana) al detectarse la presencia de esta plaga en la provincia del Maipo, región metropolitana de Santiago. 
El Senasa explicó que esta plaga puede incrementar su área de dispersión por el traslado de material vegetal infestado tales como plantas, partes de plantas y frutos de la especie vid. 
En ese sentido, consideró necesario la modificación de los requisitos fitosanitarios para garantizar un nivel adecuado de protección al país en la importación de material de propagación de uva, minimizando los riesgos en el ingreso de la citada plaga a Perú. 
De esta manera, los envíos deberán contar con el permiso fitosanitario de importación emitido por el Senasa, obtenido por el importador o interesado, previo a la certificación y embarque del producto. Además deberá venir acompañado de un certificado fitosanitario oficial del país de origen. 
En el caso de las estacas se deberá pasar por un tratamiento de desinfección preembarque, en envases nuevos y de primer uso.
El importador deberá contar con el registro de importadores, lugares de producción y responsables técnicos de material sujeto a cuarentena posentrada del Senasa. 
El inspector del Senasa tomará una muestra para ser remitida a la Unidad del Centro de Diagnóstico de Sanidad Vegetal con el fin de descartar la presencia de la plaga enunciada en la declaración adicional del producto. El costo del diagnóstico será asumido por el importador. 
El proceso de cuarentena posentrada tendrá una duración de 12 meses y en dicho lapso el material instalado en el lugar de producción será sometido por parte del Senasa a dos inspecciones obligatorias para el seguimiento de la cuarentena posentrada y a una obligatoria final para el levantamiento de la cuarentena posentrada, de cuyos resultados se dispondrá el destino final del producto. 
Por su parte, la importación de fruta fresca de uva deberá pasar por un tratamiento de fumigación preembarque con bromuro de metilo.  
El envío será sometido al Procedimiento para la Inspección Fitosanitaria en origen de Productos Hortofrutícolas Frescos de Exportación, establecidos por el SAG de Chile. 
La fruta será envasada dentro de cajas con tapa, elaboradas con cartón, madera o plástico, nuevas y de primer uso, rotuladas, con un peso máximo de 12 kilos, acondicionadas en pallets y transportadas en frío dentro de contenedores o camiones refrigerados, sellados y precintados. 
De venir en envases de madera, deberán ser cepillados, libres de nudos, perforaciones, manchas y sanitariamente libre de insectos.Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de tallos de duraznero de Chile Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios obligatorios para importar fruta fresca de vid de Argentina Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de Tulipán y Lilium de Chile Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para semillas de Flor de Jamaica procedente de México Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de estacas de caña de azúcar de Venezuela

----------


## evizpac

*LO MEJOR REALMENTE Y LO MAS RECOMENDABLE ES UTILIZAR PALLETS PLASTICOS, EXISTEN ALGUNOS QUE SON EXCLUSIVOS PARA EXPORTACION Y OTROS PARA ALMACENAMIENTO, INCLUSIVE TAMBIEN HAY PALLETS ESPECIALES PARA TRABAJO EN CADENA DE FRIO, SOPORTAN HASTA 70 GRADOS BAJO CERO. SI DESEAN MAYOR INFORMACION Y/O COTIZACION, PUEDEN COMUNICARSE AL MAIL: bws@peru.com, es una empresa importadora y distribuidora que dispone de todo tipo de pallets y otros productos industriales de plastico tambien, se los recomiendo.*

----------

